# Remington 870 Tactical with breech barrel



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Got it today, at Dunhams sports. $369 out the door. Walmart had the 870 tacticals without the pistol grip and without the breech barrel for $350. I figure for $20 more dollars this was worth it. Local gun shops had them in the low $400 range..... used. Hmmmm. :x

I also got the ATI shotgun heatshield to go on it $25 bucks.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Rocking! Why did I have the idea that shotguns were more expensive then this?? Now I'm tempted to use my cash on a home defense shotty....


----------



## Plissken (Dec 29, 2011)

NICE! is that the 870 Magnum?


----------



## Plissken (Dec 29, 2011)

[attachment=0:35dhj9ht]870 003.JPG[/attachment:35dhj9ht]
Here's my 870 Magnum. Go it used last week at the local Cop Shop $250 cash out the door. It does'nt have the breech barrel like yours. Might upgrade at some later date.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Awesome! Does yours have a threaded choke on the end?


----------



## Plissken (Dec 29, 2011)

Nope, just the standard barrel. The only upgrade I think I'd like to do is add a side-saddle for 6 rounds.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I seen the breech choke for $39 today, but it was a screw on. I saw the actual barrel at (I think) cabelas for $150. 

The only other upgrades I saw for the 870s today were stocks, extended mags (2 extra for 18.5 inch, and 3 extra rounds for 20 inch), but that was $50 bucks (again, this is dunhams sports, the guy actually told me they were cheaper at other places). Of course flashlights, lasers, tactical grips, 3-100 point slings lol, and the side holder were all there too.


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

I dont get why you guys want a breaching barrel. Do you really plan to blow door knobs thru the door and charge into houses after someone? If you are worried about a contact shot on a human dont be the body absorbs the gases and kind of like a balloon. This also destroys the organs and makes a real mess.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

fedorthedog said:


> I dont get why you guys want a breaching barrel. Do you really plan to blow door knobs thru the door and charge into houses after someone? If you are worried about a contact shot on a human dont be the body absorbs the gases and kind of like a balloon. This also destroys the organs and makes a real mess.


LOL. I guess because it looks so cool. lol. You are right about the balloon effect, I used to read xrays, the weirdest one that the instructor showed us in school was one with white specs and a deformed chest area all around it. He held it up and said "Guess what killed this person?".

Shotgun blast to the dead center from 6 feet away.


----------

